

Doors - a new js async design pattern - bredele
https://github.com/bredele/doors
Doors is basically a mix between a promise (one state) and a state machine (multiple transition) without being immutable.<p>A door has multiple locks and can&#x27;t be openned until all locks are unlocked.<p>Don&#x27;t hesitate to star the project on github if you like it :)
======
bredele
Here's a simple diagram to explain what is doors.
[https://github.com/bredele/doors/blob/master/doors.png](https://github.com/bredele/doors/blob/master/doors.png)

